# Bologneserute



## MulinexMan (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir nun eine Bologneserute fürs Posenangeln am Main zulegen. Nach ausgibieger Recherche habe ich mich auf die AsterX Bolognese mit 6m festgelegt (7m wären mir schon fast lieber, ist aber aktuell nicht vefügbar).

Nun brauche ich dazu noch eine rolle und wollte euch um Rat bitten. Es soll kein Edelding sein aber auch kein Plastikmist - halt was gescheites.

Was für Posen würdet ihr mir für den Main empfehlen?

Danke schoneinmal und Gruß

PS:
Achja, da die Rute nur bei Angel-Domaene zu haben ist, würde es sich anbieten wenn die Rolle die ihr mir empfehlt auch dort bestellbar wäre.


----------



## MulinexMan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Direkt mal zwei Vorschläge von mir:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5754_Titanium-Pro-Runner-BRX.html
vs.
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4935_X-Power-4000.html

Taugen die was?

Gruß


----------



## Bentham (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Hab die Rute nicht, darum weiß ich nicht, was da gut dran passt. Würde aber direkt die SPRO Passion empfehlen:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p5514_Passion-7400.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Sehe ich auch so.

Entweder Passion mit Frontbremse oder eine von diesen mit Heck/Kampfbremse: 

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4975_Exage-RC.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3050_Ecusima-RD.html

Gute Rutenwahl.#6


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

schade das du dir schon ne Rute gekauft hast ...
hab sone schöne Mosella 6m Rute für kleines Geld die ich einfach nicht brauche und hier nur rumsteht 
aber viel Spaß natürlich mit deiner neuen Fangmaschine


----------



## Bentham (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Rutenwahl.#6



Na so viel wie du hier für die Rute wirbst 

Steht auch schon auf meiner Anschaffungsliste...


----------



## MulinexMan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Danke euch für die Tipps, werde dann den Passion nehmen.

Was für Feststellposen würdet ihr für das Angeln mit dem Gerät an einem Fluss wie dem Main vorschlagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Exner Posen.
Ich bevorzuge das Modell *Napoli*


----------



## MulinexMan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Super, danke - da werde ich ja bald alles zusammen haben... ^^

Ist diese Schnur ok?

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3115{578}21142_Super-Mono-XXX---300m-Spulen.html

Bzw. könnt ihr mir gerne auch andere Schnüre for die Bolo empfehlen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Die ist sehr hart und drahtig.
Ich bevorzuge immer möglichst weiche Schnüre, die wenig kringeln(Memoryeffekt).

Bei Domäne sind diese zu gebrauchen(von denen die ich kenne): 

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4109_Super-G-Line-Flex---300m.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4236_Trilene-TransOptic---200m-Spulen.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p4236_Trilene-TransOptic---200m-Spulen.html


----------



## MulinexMan (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Was für Hakengrößen sollte ich mir dazu zulegen? Das kleinste (bis auf die 18er von der KöFi Stippe) sind 6er Vorfächer und die scheinen mir noch zu groß.



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Exner Posen.
> Ich bevorzuge das Modell *Napoli*



Die werd ich mir dann auch mal holen - habe grade einen guten Exner Shop entdeckt.
Da ich vor habe auch mal an nen See zu fahren ... hast du dafür auch einen Favoriten von Exner?


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Kommt auf die Zielfische an. Von 20er bis 8er würde ich alles dabei haben aber wenn man normaler Angler ist würde ich hauptsächlich auf die gängigen Größen zwischen 18 und 14 zurückgreifen bzw. bei dicken Brassen, ect. entsprechend auch noch 12er und 10er., evt. 8er wenn man z.B. große Wurmbündel nimmt oder andere große Köder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Ich benutze nur Haken zwischen Größe 10 und 6, da lieber ich möglichst große Fische anstatt massenhaft kleine fange.
Ich angel aber auch nicht mit ein oder zwei Pinkys.

Für Köfis auch Gr. 12 bis 16. Aber nur da.


----------



## langerLulatsch (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*



MulinexMan schrieb:


> Die werd ich mir dann auch mal holen - habe grade einen guten Exner Shop entdeckt.



Der da wäre?! Da du ja aus Frankfurt bist wäre ich für ne Tipp dankbar!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## -FishHunter- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

ich würde dir die tornado schnur mal so in den raum werfen !
ich fische die 0,18ner und die kostet nur 10 euro 300m 

wenig dehnung gute knotenfestigkeit und hällt auch sehr viel aus ! 

ich fische übrigens auch die passion auf meine bolo mit dieser schnur ! ich habe die rolle in der grösse 730 die schnur legt sich sowas von gut auf die rolle das findet man eigentlich nur in der gehobenen klasse ! und die bremse ist super fein !

posen muss man ausprobiern denn nicht jeder tag ist gleich !!!! manchmal reichen 3g und an sehr windigen tagen muss schon eine 20g pose ran !

aber exner hat gute posen da habe ich auch so 10stk von in meiner kiste !


----------



## MulinexMan (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Der da wäre?! Da du ja aus Frankfurt bist wäre ich für ne Tipp dankbar!
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

sorry wenn es so rüber kam als hätte ich einen physischen Shop entdeckt - da kenn ich nur die bekannten (Angel-Bär, den in Griesheim und einen bei Steinbach) und die hauen einen alle nicht wirklich um.
Ich meinte den hier: http://www.exnershop.de
Habe bis auf diesen Online-Shop keinen anderen gefunden der eine so große Auswahl an Exner Posen anbietet, daher habe ich ja nach Modellempfehlungen gefragt, da der ja wohl alles im Programm hat.

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Sehr guter Posenshop (auch Exner)

http://www.angelmarkt-koethen.de/


----------



## langerLulatsch (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bologneserute*

Danke für die Links!
Den Exnershop kannte ich zwar, mir war aber so als hätte der früher nur an Gewerbetreibende verkauft. Dass die jetzt nen Shop für Jedermann haben: Prima!

Gruß Uwe


----------

